# GPU-Z 0.2.9 shows G71 instead of G73



## NeSeNVi (Dec 3, 2008)

*GPU-Z 0.3.0 shows G71 instead of G73*

When I use debug from windows command line I have:


> C000:0040  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00-00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................
> C000:0050  E9 12 11 00 00 00 00 00-C3 CF EF 7F 0C 20 00 00   ............. ..
> C000:0060  FF FF FF 7F 00 00 00 80-22 00 A5 11 E9 21 B9 E9   ........"....!..
> C000:0070  28 B9 50 4D 49 44 6C 00-6F 00 00 00 00 A0 00 B0   (.PMIDl.o.......
> ...



from this version (0.2.9) of GPU-Z I have:






It's better than in previous version and I'm glad with that^^ but still there is one? wrong? information about that GPU, because I have G73 - not G71...


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 3, 2008)

can you remove the cooler and look at the gpu markings, just to be 100% sure


----------



## NeSeNVi (Dec 3, 2008)

ok, but I need time for this, so I will back with it for few days - propably in a weekend (if only I will be able to remove the cooler^^; )

updated:
I couldn't wait for weekend, so I've made it today. In fact I almost couldn't sleep this night because of that. I have no camera, but I toke photo with my Samsung F250 phone:




sadly it's not sharp at all; so you can believe in my words:


> NVIDIA
> sth I couldn't read here because of thermal paste
> G73-N-B1


So technology should be 80nm?
From producent site:
http://www.galaxytech.com/Product_Details.asp?id=113&class1=&class2=
we have info about:
Fill Rate (billion texels/sec.) = 4.8
In SiSoft Sandra Lite I have Maximum Texture Fillrate : 6.01GTexel/s
In GPU-Z I have: Texture Fillrate 12GT/s and Pixel Fillrate 8GP/s... I do not know if Fill Rate from GPU-Z is the same as Texture Fillrate/Pixel Fillrate.


----------



## NeSeNVi (Dec 4, 2008)

in 0.3.0 is the same problem, but propably you didn't change/repair it^^
sry for multipost


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2008)

ok i'll update it, should be corrected in the next version. thanks a lot for removing the cooler to confirm this


----------



## NeSeNVi (Jan 5, 2009)

This was not updated (ver. 0.3.1), but I just remind that there is a problem with showing me:
- GPU G71
- Technology 90nm
instead of:
- GPU G73
- Technology 80nm
But it's old card, so propably this will never be updated. Oh yeah: and Texture Fillrate is propably twice? bigger than it should be (if AGP 8x is 2x slower than PCI-E x1).


----------

